
The Airbnb for America's Extra Crap Is Here - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/07/storage-unit-for-rent-shed-neighbor-app-side-hustle-airbnb/592630/
======
ljsocal
How about not buying so much crap in the first place? Make an app that uses AI
to predict how many times you’ll use the item you’re considering purchase of.
We all have apparel, tools, gadgets, exercise equipment etc that we purchased
without adequate consideration. With my proposed app, problem solved!

